# Why to use Ethanol free gas



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is part of the fuel system off an 07 brute that the previous owner ran whatever gas was cheapest in... Notice the white those are all ethanol crystals, the ethanol burns cooler than gas and attracts water to fuel to make it even worse, also do to the chemical make up of Ethanol water will actually mix with it unlike regular fossil fuels where they seperate. This picture is why I will pay 30 cents more for my Ethanol free fuel, and with my new pistons maybe a blend of AV gas from shell...


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Unfortunately for me, the closest station with ethanol free gas is over 20 miles away from the house. I run premium gas in everything. Not a solution to this but better than reg.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

How do you find a gas station that sells ethanol free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

stogi has a post E-free locations just looked at it ,wish i had before my last trip to ar, could have stayed E-free on the trip ,will be storeing gps cords in mine for the next trip


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As most forms of fuel/btu producing alcohol, ethanol by itself is corrosive to aluminum. The issue with it sitting very much in carb/etc is already apparent even before it absorbs moisture & multiplies the issues. 

I've noted it before in threads like this, but you should look into the issues in the marine/boating industry where MANY boats have aluminum fuel tanks, and 50+ gallons. - Ethanol will separate from gas if it sits very long, thus a lot of boats are having issues with the tanks corroding & with the fuels separating to the point that they get straight ethanol when they go to start up after sitting a while & thus they won't even run. 

I deal with a fuel company down here that has a truck outfitted to do nothing but go out to your house, run lines around to your dock to pump the fuel off the boat, run it through an large aggitator tank to mix it back up, run it through a few filters & pump it back onto your boat. - The that they could afford to outfit an entire truck just for that says something.


----------



## Quadtoy (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a link for locations of Ethanol free gas stations. 

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i have one that sells ethanol free just down the road but only in regualar and i like to run premium which is better run e free or premium


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For the brute, Premium. Especially if its Carbed. If it's EFI then 87 e-free would probably run ok.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ive been doing some research on ethylnol. that pic 425 posted with the crystals is spot on. i was looking at pics of other fuel system and engine parts from other types of machines that were running ethynol. or not running regulary to be exact. i know its matter of opinion, but between high test 93 with E and low test without E..... E FREE low test is way more bennificial to engines that dont run everyday like a car. good write up 425! and my bike runs silky smooth with the E FREE! I still at least start it and let it run for a few minutes every couple of days though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow just found out with that site, a gas station 10 min from me has 90 octane e free gas woohoo can't wait to run some


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow nothing even close to me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I am gonna run a tank to see if I can tell a diff


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know when I had my brute, if I didn't run the good stuff, it would backfire threw the intake and run like poo


----------

